# Roof Top Access



## SMiles (May 25, 2017)

Hello Members,

The question is:  We have a six story building with a penthouse level that has doorway access on to the surrounding unoccupied roof for equipment maintenance- roof top units, satellites, etc.. .  We usually keep the threshold of the door up higher than normal for flashing against moisture/drifting snow, etc...  In this case the owner has requested that the sill be a minimum 8" above finished roof surface.  So I have found the following:

1.  IBC 2015 Section 1103.2.9 Equipment Spaces, exempts the access from Chapter 11 requirements.
2.  IMC 2015 Section 306.5 Equipment and Appliances on Roofs or Elevation Structures, says ...access shall be provided.  Such access shall not require climbing over obstructions greater than 30 inches.
3.  OSHA Standard 1910.25(c)(2) states, max riser of 9.5 inches, min. tread depth of 9.5 inches and min width of 22 inches for stairs, with a landing min depth of 30 inches.

Does the IBC 2015 Chapter 10 apply to the roof access?  I cannot find an exception.  And if so does it take precedence over the OSHA requirements for stair and landing requirements and stepping down from the interior space?  Or can you argue that this is governed by IMC and you are not required to have stairs if the threshold is within 30 inches of finished floor / roof?

Thank you in Advance - Steve Miles


----------



## north star (May 25, 2017)

*# ~ #*

SMiles,

Refer to the `15 IBC, Section 1010.1.5 - Floor elevation,
Exception # 6:
_"Doors serving equipment spaces not required to be_
_accessible in accordance with Section 1103.2.9 and serving_
_an occupant load of five or less shall be permitted to have_
_a landing on one side to be not more than 7 inches (178 mm)_
_above or below the landing on the egress side of the door."_

*# ~ #*


----------



## steveray (May 30, 2017)

I think at 6 stories, a "stair to roof" may be required, and that might make it gray....Otherwise I would have a lot of latitude with "equipment access" not meeting MOE requirements...

1009.16 Stairway to roof. In buildings four or more stories
above grade plane, one stairway shall extend to the roof surface,
unless the roof has a slope steeper than four units vertical
in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). In buildings
without an occupied roof, access to the roof from the top
story shall be permitted to be by an alternating tread device.

1009.16.1 Roof access. Where a stairway is provided to a
roof, access to the roof shall be provided through a penthouse
complying with Section 1509.2.
Exception: In buildings without an occupied roof, access
to the roof shall be permitted to be a roof hatch or trap
door not less than 16 square feet (1.5 m2) in area and having
a minimum dimension of 2 feet (610 mm).


----------

